# Freehand 10 Export als eps + Import in Photoshop



## strippe (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ist habe gleich zwei Problemchen auf einmal mit dem 10er Freehand:

1. Ein Export meines Dokumentes als Mac-eps funktioniert nicht: Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: Das Dokument konnte nicht gesichert werden, weil der Speicherplatz reich nicht aus. Was ist das? Kann ich den Programmspeicher unter OSX vergrößern?

2. Mit ´nem Umweg über FH9 und Classic habe ich ein eps erzeugen können.
Aber nun kann ich dieses nicht in Photoshop 7.0 öffnen, ...weil das Praser-Modul die Datei nicht interpretieren konnte.  -  Was ist das nun wieder? Diese Meldung hatte ich zwar früher (FH8 unter OS9) auch ab und an, sie lies sich aber immer mit einigen Kniffen umgehen (z.B. Schriften in Kurven wandeln). Aber diesmal geht gar nichts...

Danke für Eure Tips


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Warum machst du das ganze nicht über die Zwischenablage(apfel+c, apfel+v)?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum machst du das ganze nicht über die Zwischenablage(apfel+c, apfel+v)?



100%!

..ansonsten probiers mal als PDF - solltest allerdings die Komprimierung ausstellen! 

und asl EPS:
Datei > Export > EPS
..unter EINRICHTEN noch das Häckchen FH-Dokument mit einschließen setzen! Voila!


----------

